# Introducing the Tiels.....



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

I know I haven't introduced these guys to TC yet. Should've but never had the time to upload some pics of them. Lame excuse I know. 

Well here they are ......

*Ollie/Ollie boy*


















I think someone got too close with the camera



















*Penley*

I don't know what he/shes gender is. As for mutation I don't know either other than I know he/she pied, so if anyone can help with that it'd be greatly appreciated.













































The crest is my favorite thing on him/her.​


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwww stunning birds!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both are very beautiful birds. Ollie is a beautiful normal grey male with excellent colors!!

Penley is a Whiteface pied. From the interesting markings on the back if a male he was either a pearl pied as a baby or he is split to pearl. Since the markings are unusual it is hard to tell sex for sure.

Ollie is a mature male and has his adult colors. Since Penley is a pied it is harder to determine age. How old is he/she? Doo you know what mutations (colors) the parents were?

How do Penley and Ollie get along? I blew up the pix some to look at the markings and noticed that Penley has a feather with stress marks on a lower back feather on the right side, and a small nick on the back of the toe on the right foot. Have they been squabbling lately?


----------



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

srtiels said:


> Ollie is a mature male and has his adult colors. Since Penley is a pied it is harder to determine age. How old is he/she? Doo you know what mutations (colors) the parents were?
> 
> How do Penley and Ollie get along? I blew up the pix some to look at the markings and noticed that Penley has a feather with stress marks on a lower back feather on the right side, and a small nick on the back of the toe on the right foot. Have they been squabbling lately?



I don't know the percise age of Penley, but I would guess older the 9 months.
As far as the mutation of his parents not sure, didn't care to ask the breeder.

I only got Penley today, and as far as I know him and Ollie don't seem to be interested in getting to know eachother. They stay to their own sides of the cage.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm...then Penley may have gotten bullied by another tiel prior to you receiving him.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Penley is a whiteface saddle back pied. I don't think he/she has pearl. Saddle backs have layers of different color feathers. My pair just had 2 saddle back pied babies and they were marked the same way. I would also lean towards it being a male. The breast is small and the wings sit lower down.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, they're stunning 'tiels.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Very nice looking tiels


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Handsome boys!! Penley looks to me like a WF Saddleback, like Cindy said.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Very beautiful cockatiels ! ! !


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Very very gorgeous 'tiels!


----------



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

I was hoping Penley was a girl, but oh well.
I kind of figured it was a he being that females I have seen are lot stockier looking and are larger in the chest area. ATleast I got a well behaved boy.

Are pied females different in body from males?
Just wondering, because I never had a large pied.

Another thing Ollie has a few yellow toned feathers on his legs and some yellow under tone to him. Don't know if it is visible in the pics. What does that mean? Is it normal for a grey male?

Anyway thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*Are pied females different in body from males?
Just wondering, because I never had a large pied.*_
*-------------------------------------*

It all depends on the genetic background. I have had pied males that were very broad with a large chest cavity. Boy the same token pied hens can also be average thru the shoulders and not a big chest. Size and body build is most times an inherited trait.

As to the yellow you see above the skin of the legs, and many times arounfd the vent...it is normal for normal greys.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very pretty birds


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are both very beautiful.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

They are beautiful! <3


----------

